# Start of horse head, opinions?



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Take 2!:


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks good so far  are you going to be using pencil, charcoal, paint etc? Looking forward to seeing it finished 

Edit: maybe the ears are just a little to big?


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Snizard93 said:


> Looks good so far  are you going to be using pencil, charcoal, paint etc? Looking forward to seeing it finished


Old faithful pencil. I haven't ever tried another medium, maybe when I get the money for supplies I could :lol:


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

ElaineLighten said:


> Old faithful pencil. I haven't ever tried another medium, maybe when I get the money for supplies I could :lol:


eBay is my saviour :wink:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The muzzle seems too large or heavy . Ears are ever so slightly angled more outward , on the real horse. But that's nitpicking.

The horse is a bit more angular and narrow than your ddrawing.
Isn't it amazing how one cannot see these things until uploaded? Happens to me all the time!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

Ears made a little smaller


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> The muzzle seems too large or heavy . Ears are ever so slightly angled more outward , on the real horse. But that's nitpicking.
> 
> The horse is a bit more angular and narrow than your ddrawing.
> Isn't it amazing how one cannot see these things until uploaded? Happens to me all the time!


Ahh I know it bugs me so much haha! It's like, "here's a pic, give opinions, even though I've just noticed this...oh and this..oh and something else" :lol: Yeah see what you mean about the muzzle, just changing it now. 
I'm trying soooo hard to spend my time on this one!


----------



## AbbyLee (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks really good so far!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Have you finished this yet?


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

put it in my art journal, you did comment on it :lol:


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

ElaineLighten said:


> put it in my art journal, you did comment on it :lol:


Oops :shock::lol:


----------

